# full sublimation hat help



## bodaigah (Jun 8, 2008)

hey everyone i was wondering if any one knows how to sublimate the full front of a trucker hat..any help would be great i see a few guys on instagram promoting them but i can't figure out how they are doing it...thanks in advance


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I think they probably use a hat press.


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

They might be sublimated prior to construction.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

You can sublimate any cap that is 100 % polyester.
Just needs to be a light color.
Of course I am assuming you have a sublimation printer and a cap press as well as a good graphic art program.


----------



## taigraphx (Nov 26, 2006)

you need a wide heat press, something like a stahls max hat press and a lot of patience. we built a custom platen from 1/4" pvc and pretty much only use that press for printing edge to edge vertically on a hat. You can get down to about 1/8" from the bill and if you are creative you can hit the top off the hat in the 2nd press but we don't ever do it. We send our full front dye sub to a cut and sew overseas but that's for larger orders only. You'll loose a LOT of hats figuring this whole process out btw. It's really tough to get consistent smooth prints all the way across the front of a hat. We probably loose 1 in 10 hats. You'll also need to bend your prints a bit before pressing them so they appear straight on the hat.


----------

